# sights: tru glo or trophy ridge?



## Coal Miner (Sep 16, 2009)

Getting ready buy in the next week. I'm trying to keep in the $50 range. Also I thought the cobra boomslang looked pretty decent.

What chall think?


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Sep 16, 2009)

Tropy Ridge. Great sights.


----------



## Coal Miner (Sep 16, 2009)

I was also checking out the Apex Atomic 4pin w/ light.

Anybody shooting those?


----------



## Coal Miner (Sep 17, 2009)

any other suggestions for a quality $40 - $60 bow sight?

 3 or 4 pin makes no difference to me.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Sep 17, 2009)

lots of ppl have rec both trophy ridge and Tru glor brite site extreme? to me....getting good ratings anyways.


----------



## shaftslinger24 (Sep 17, 2009)

Tru Glo


----------



## FishinMech (Sep 17, 2009)

trophy


----------



## dcinmo (Sep 17, 2009)

Once I got use to the verticle pin sights on the Trophy Ridge, I now feel target blinded when I use other horizontal sights.  The adjustable light from G5 works awesome with the Trophy Ridge Matrix.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 17, 2009)

Spott Hogg


----------



## GABASSMAN (Sep 17, 2009)

tru glo single pin


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 17, 2009)

Seems like I've heard decent things about Trophy Ridge that I don't know much about, but I'd probably lean toward Tru Glo since the good trustworthy folks Ralph & Vicki Cianciarulo from the Archer's Choice Media hunting DVD's & TV show (also on the Realtree pro staff in their videos) use them for their bow sights.  Also, before Ralph became a hunting celebrity, for over 10 years in Illinois he became successful & well known with his own archery pro shop.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 17, 2009)

Be careful on the TruGlo Apex sights if you go that route, we broke some of the adjustment screws last year with very little pressure on them.


----------



## Coal Miner (Sep 18, 2009)

Michael Lee said:


> Be careful on the TruGlo Apex sights if you go that route, we broke some of the adjustment screws last year with very little pressure on them.



See there. Now that's exactly the kinda stuff I was looking to hear. The Apex 4pin was one of the few that I was narrowing down to. But not anymore.

Thank you sir. 

Any of yall got pros or cons about the cobra boomslang?


----------

